# Hows everyones forth of July Weekend? :D



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 2, 2011)

Soooooo  how is everyones forth of July weekend? :3 everyone haveing a spectacular time this weekend or at least on tegu talk? made any new friends on tegu talk? got any lans for the 4th? lets all share!!


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 3, 2011)

My girls went to a big outdoor thing tonight. We have a big celebration locally that has about 200,000 people the day before the fourth and brings in some small bands. We're going to Disney on the 4th.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 3, 2011)

Laura can i tag alone lol, my plans are to relax and prepare my mindset to go back to work wenesday with a bottle of vodka and cranberry juice lol i been mia almost a month now


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 3, 2011)

i get to work tomorrow... people have to be out of their minds to want pizza on 4th of july...

i get to work tomorrow... people have to be out of their minds to want pizza on 4th of july...


----------



## Josh (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been relaxing. Working on Tegu Talk a little bit. Staying cool and staying home mostly


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 3, 2011)

Josh said:


> I've been relaxing. Working on Tegu Talk a little bit. Staying cool and staying home mostly



then talk more often wem iss the hell out of you stop being a silent ninja!! XD


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 5, 2011)

Hah, I should have checked earlier for tag alongs.  We had a great time! Hope everyone enjoyed their holiday.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 5, 2011)

20th reunion, barbeques, fireweorks and lots of beer. This poor old body will be recovering for the next few days.


----------



## FerenkiloH (Jul 28, 2011)

*????????? ?? ????????,??????? ???? ? ????*

????????? ?? ???????? ?? ??????? ?????. 
?? ???????? ? ??????? ??????????? ???????? ?? ??????? ???????????, ??????????? ?? ??? ????????. 
???????? “Autos 3000”, ???????? ????? ?? ?????? ???????? ??  
???????? ??? ????????, 
???? ???????? ????????? ? ????????? ????????? ???????, ? ??????? ???????????? ???????????? ?????? ?????????? ????????????, ??? ??? ???????? ?????? ???????? ?????????? ? ???????? ?????? ??????????, 
???????????? ? ??????. 
?? ???? ?????? ???????? ????? ?? ???????, ????????? ???? ????? ? google maps, 
?????????? ?????????? , ??????????,???????,?????? ??? ???????????? ?????, ?????????? ???????? ?? ?????? 
??? ????????? ?????????,????? ????? ?????????? ????????? ?? ???????? ? ??????? ?????? ??????? ? ????? ?????? ?? ?????? ? ??????? 
??????. 
????? ??? ???? ????????: [url=http://tenerife-excursions.ru]????????? ?? ??????? ????? 
?????? ?? ???? ????????? ???????? ??? ?????? ? ??? ?????? ???????? ?? ?? ??????? ?????? ? ????? ????????. 
????? ?? ?????????? ?????? ?????? ????????? ??? ????????? ????????, ???????????? ????????????? ?????????,?????? ??????????? ?? ????????, ?????? ??????? ? ???? ?? ????????, 
? ????? ???????????? ??????. 
?? ??????? ?? ?????? ? ????? ???????????? ??? ????? ????? ? ?????? ???-????????, 
??????? ???????? ? 9.00 ?? 21.00. ? ??? ?? ????? ???????? ? ??????????????? ????? ????????? ? ???????????? 
???????? ?? ????????.????? ????????? ?????????? ?? ????? ????? ?????? ????????? ?? ???????? 
http://tenerife-excursions.ru/


----------

